# Clearance



## robinrajan (Jan 12, 2014)

Why is my clearance taking so long can any one help me. I got a job in Abu Dhabi collage and on 25th of nov 2013 they asked me to send documents for clearance so far I haven't got any updates on my clearance yet its now like 1 and half months they told me that the clearance will just take only 2 to 3 weeks. can any one tell me why and should i keep waiting or look for another job 


regards 
robin rajan


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

its a fact of life here, google it and you will get loads of threads about this same problem.... it just can take weeks or months even 6 months.... how long is a piece of string.... different times for different people no hard set fast rules about things like this in the muddle east!


----------



## robinrajan (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for the reply, so i have to wait to see what happens next so i will keep on waiting...................................................................................................................


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

*The Abu Dhabi security clearance support forum. (You're in good company)*



robinrajan said:


> Thank you for the reply, so i have to wait to see what happens next so i will keep on waiting...................................................................................................................


Yes, you'll have to wait and see. I've been waiting for over 5 months. My position is at a college as well.

The following links will take you to just two of the threads that were created on this.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/141575-security-clearance-abu-dhabi.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/249321-abu-dhabi-security-clearance.html

There's more. A lot more.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yes just keep waiting....... always factir the worse with any sort of timings here (its abu dhabi time not the same as GMT), and then if it comes sooner then its a bonus.


----------



## ihabfarag (Jan 16, 2014)

*Security Clearance in UAE*

Hello Robinrajan
Welcome to the "club". I have been waiting for my security clearance since Aug. 15, 2013. It is likely that your offer is from a "government related" college. Private schools do not have to go through this security clearance process. Pls keep in mind that the security clearance is the first step. Once the clearance is obtained then your college can apply for a work entry/visa for you.
Hope all of us will hear good news soon.
Best wishes.
Ihab Farag


----------



## pinoyexpat1323 (Apr 29, 2014)

ihabfarag said:


> Hello Robinrajan
> Welcome to the "club". I have been waiting for my security clearance since Aug. 15, 2013. It is likely that your offer is from a "government related" college. Private schools do not have to go through this security clearance process. Pls keep in mind that the security clearance is the first step. Once the clearance is obtained then your college can apply for a work entry/visa for you.
> Hope all of us will hear good news soon.
> Best wishes.
> Ihab Farag



Did you received your SC? I'm also waiting for my SC they process last Dec 15 2013

Arnel


----------



## ihabfarag (Jan 16, 2014)

*Still waiting*



arnelpabustan said:


> Did you received your SC? I'm also waiting for my SC they process last Dec 15 2013
> 
> Arnel


Hello
I am still waiting. Hopefully, "No News... Good News".
Ihab Farag


----------



## pinoyexpat1323 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Since Aug 15, 2013*



ihabfarag said:


> Hello
> I am still waiting. Hopefully, "No News... Good News".
> Ihab Farag



Hi Ihab,

You mean you are waiting since August 2013 and total of 8months and 15 days now. Why is taking so long? so that means i'm expecting more months to come since they start my SC last Dec 15, 2013.

Arnel


----------



## pinoyexpat1323 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Robin

Did you recieved your SC? I"m also waiting since Dec 15, 2013.

Arnel


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

*9 months, ...and counting. Is this a record?*



arnelpabustan said:


> Hi Robin
> 
> Did you recieved your SC? I"m also waiting since Dec 15, 2013.
> 
> Arnel


Hi Arnel,

I've been waiting since August 5, 2013. It'll be 9 months - to date - for me in several days.

There seems to be no end in sight for me. I checked in with the University in Abu Dhabi recently to see if I'm still in the running for the position they offered me. They replied by saying that: 

"We have still not heard back from the concerned authorities regarding your approvals. Good luck!"

The longest wait I've heard of is 5 1/2 months. 

I still have hope though.


----------

